# Need to know a maker



## bentwoody66 (Jul 10, 2022)

Any ideas what brand this is? Looks to have an adjustable bottom bracket.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 10, 2022)

For everyone trying to guess what this bike is ... the name "IMHOFF" on the seat tube is not the name of the bike.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 10, 2022)

No an exact match but there are some design similarities with 1898 and 1899 Manson Bicycles.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 10, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> No an exact match but there are some design similarities with 1898 and 1899 Manson Bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 1660229
> 
> ...




The Manson is similar bike but it's not a Manson.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 10, 2022)

Looks like a a Thor hanger to me. As well as the front hub.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 10, 2022)

Closer look at rear axle


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 11, 2022)

Looks like @Barnegatbicycles is on the right path a Thor crank set and bottom bracket here’s one from my tandem


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 11, 2022)

From February 16, 1899 issue of _The Wheel_


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2022)

Very cool bike. Would love to find one.


----------



## Craig Allen (Jul 11, 2022)

Stearns also used the eccentric hangers.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2022)

So there is writing on the back of the picture. The gentleman's name is Mr. J. H. Imhoff. Is it just me or is my mind that dirty?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2022)

Back


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 11, 2022)

What if his first name was Jack??????


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2022)

Your mind is deep and mysterious Kenny.  Let us put our focus back on the bicycle Mr Bent-woody.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 11, 2022)

In 1897 the was an amateur boxer named Jack Imhoff. 125 pound class. He was disqualified from a match in New York City for slugging.

Can you make out the other writing on the back of the photo?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 11, 2022)

Too bad it's not an R.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 12, 2022)

As I mentioned in Post #2 ... the name "Imhoff" on the seat tube was not the name of the bike!

The bike though for all who want to know is a "Thomas".  (I have one in my collection)


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 12, 2022)

1898 Thomas:




From 1901 Thomas catalog:


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 15, 2022)

Here's my 1899 Thomas Model 29 awaiting restoration.

These bikes have a very unique rear dropout unlike any other.  It can barely be seen in the original poster photo


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 17, 2022)

Here is the only "Thomas" I know of that is on display in a museum. They sent me quite a few photos of this bike several years ago.

If I remember correctly when I spoke to them they said it was a Model #27.

I also have a Model #20 in my collection besides the #29 Racer. The Thomas bike is a rare machine!

NOTE: - the rear dropouts ( which they refer to as "Chain Adjustment and Rear Fork Jaws" ) is a beautiful design!

Anybody else here own a Thomas?


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi, I have this chassis and its a Thomas racer made in Springfield Ohio 1898 , with Thor made products . Came with adjustable bars too  , looking for a Thomas head badge


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 25, 2022)

Fantastic..!!!! Nice to see another Thomas surviving.

I'm not sure yours is the "Bre'r Racer" though. Those all came factory "Battle Ship Gray" in color and yours is black like mine. But ... it could be one because it has the number 23 stamped on the seat cluster.  That was one size they offered that model in so it actually could be but being in all black color is odd.

I'll research some more here as it could be a Model #22 from 1898 but most likely the #29.  I have the full catalogue for these bikes.

NOTE: - also your bike has the 28 front sprocket - this was standard on the Model #29.  The "Bre'r Racer" had a 24 tooth front sprocket.

- You show a #20 badge ( which I also have because I've got a #20 also in my collection ) but would be wrong for your bike as the #20 had different rear dropouts.  The Model #20 is just called the "Mens Model"


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Aug 25, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Fantastic..!!!! Nice to see another Thomas surviving.
> 
> I'm not sure yours is the "Bre'r Racer" though. Those all came factory "Battle Ship Gray" in color and yours is black like mine. But ... it could be one because it has the number 23 stamped on the seat cluster.  That was one size they offered that model in so it actually could be but being in all black color is odd.
> 
> ...



thanks !! Badge came from a picture file of badges from Ohio bicycle museum


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Aug 25, 2022)

Rick Wolfe said:


> thanks !! Badge came from a picture file of badges from Ohio bicycle museum



Look forward to your call, here is my email also oldcycle@rogers.com


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 3, 2022)

It looks as though the  #23 stamped on the seat tube is the beginning of the serial number.

Looks like one also starts with a #23.....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 3, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Here is the only "Thomas" I know of that is on display in a museum. They sent me quite a few photos of this bike several years ago.
> 
> If I remember correctly when I spoke to them they said it was a Model #27.
> 
> ...



Which museum was this?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 3, 2022)

bentwoody66 said:


> Which museum was this?



Clark County Historical Society at the Heritage center Springfield Ohio. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 12, 2022)

Are either one of these Thomas bikes? Both have Thor hangers.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2022)

*Horsepower Added ...*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 12, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> *Horsepower Added ...*
> View attachment 1694959



Thanks Patric!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hey Patric, Do you think the mens bike is a Thomas?


----------



## biker (Nov 16, 2022)

Neat Thomas chain guard on a girls bike.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 17, 2022)

That chainguard is sexy!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 17, 2022)




----------

